# A Little Modern Arnis From The Czech Republic!



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 11, 2008)

[yt]yZPT1CzAkYY&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## HKphooey (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 11, 2008)

Here is some more!

[yt]JWlyg4PThXQ&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## arnisador (Nov 11, 2008)

Cool! It's everywhere!


----------



## chris arena (Nov 12, 2008)

Great form! Modern Arnis done well!  This is where proper Modern Arnis basics come to play. Once mastered, no matter where in the world you live, you can see the legacy that the Prof developed. Noticed the 10 count flow drill, Decuardas, tapi-tape and more just like in the tapes. Very insightfull.

Also, I sing that song in the shower!

Chris Arena
enthusastic intermediatte


----------



## stickarts (Nov 12, 2008)

very cool!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 12, 2008)

Music in the first video is from Rammstein.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rammstein


----------



## Mono (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes the Guys in Czech Republim are doing a very good Job! 

I have just been there mid October to teach a Weekend Seminar and they are very passionate about their Training!

They are directly connected to DAV (Germany) and are following the DAV Curriculum for their Teaching/Training...

Greetings!

Philipp "Mono" Wolf


----------



## Stan (Nov 13, 2008)

That's impressive.  Love the power, speed, commitment and general rough-and-tumble nature of the training, besides the obvious skill.


From watching many clips of many arts on the internet, it seems that Germans and Slavic peoples train hard.  Not that you don't see that kind of training in the US, just that here you see a lot of training that is much more staid.  

Reminds me of the Polish group Ringschule Wroclaw and their popular video, in the intensity of training.





Or for that matter, this Messer clip from Germany, which has also been on MT.
http://www.youtube.com/user/TheRealGladiatores

Stan


----------

